

Show HN: UglyNotes – Greeting cards from horrible people - shloime
http://uglynotes.com/

======
gingerlime
it seems like a funny idea, but I honestly couldn't read any of the cards -
the font and angle made pretty much all of them illegible

~~~
shloime
If you visit a particular product page and click the zoom button, you'll see a
zoomed in image that's easier to read. Actively working on a solution for the
home page though. Thanks for the feedback!

------
Mkrinsky
Love!

------
tmchow
Genius.

